# From PH to Al Ain Package



## gellibean (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi! I would like to seek your help in terms of my employment offer of single status to Al Ain. You see I am a Licensed Occupational therapist and have been offered employment to work in al ain and the salary will be 6500 AED, then 70000 for housing allowance, 500 for transpo, 22 days annual leave, with normal working hours of 48 hours a week since I will be working in a rehabilitation facility. I read a lot in this forum, I have signed the OFFER FOR EMPLOYMENT (no contract yet), and this kinda got me into thinking that I may have been offered a bit low for my job position? I have worked here in the Philippines for 4+yrs already. Need your help badly if the offer will at least let me live comfortably and let me save up for my future family /wedding etc. Thanks in advance!


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I did watch to see if you got any helpful replies. I am from AD and not in your field but any feedback might be better than nothing... If you were from a western country then I would say it is a low offer, but being from the Philippines and the offer is in Al Ain (some better-priced accommodation options than Abu Dhabi) it is not bad. Sorry to generalise but among the Filipinos I know they would probably think that is a good offer and you should be able to save for your future.


----------



## gellibean (Dec 18, 2015)

AlexDhabi said:


> I did watch to see if you got any helpful replies. I am from AD and not in your field but any feedback might be better than nothing... If you were from a western country then I would say it is a low offer, but being from the Philippines and the offer is in Al Ain (some better-priced accommodation options than Abu Dhabi) it is not bad. Sorry to generalise but among the Filipinos I know they would probably think that is a good offer and you should be able to save for your future.


thanks!!  super thanks! Yeah, after days of thinking about this and analyzing why some get a higher rate, then i realized that it's because of the exchange rates and the status of employment. A lot of the posts I've been reading were from expats relocating with their families.. Thank you for replying alex!  Yeah, it did calm me down!


----------



## gellibean (Dec 18, 2015)

I also got confused on how housing allowances were given, so i thought I'd just get the basic salary. It really got me concerned because I already earn that salary here in Ph. But when they told me that they'll include it in the salary, then that had already made everything clear for me


----------

